# Indoor Rabbits



## sonnythebunny (Jan 3, 2013)

I wold like to keep my bunny inside and would like to know all the advantages and disadvantages
and housing options (I have a small/medium rabbit)
thanks


----------



## Alicia G (Jan 4, 2013)

I have an indoor rabbit and an outdoor rabbit myself. The advantages I found to having my doe inside is that she has become much more friendly and is easier to work with. The down side, I have had to rabbit proof my room for when I let her out, and cleaning her cage is a MUST for everyday/twice a day. It just depends on how committed you are to keeping on top of your rabbits needs indoors.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 4, 2013)

why do you have to clean her cage so often?
I kept my bunny (marshmellow)  inside for about a week and cleaned  her cage every 2 day, but I had to put her outside because she was chewing on the bars (which she does in her huge outdoor hutch) and it was a tiny traveling cage.
and she did binkys all over our hose when she was inside, she seemed so happy, but now she is sad 
and one other thing is marshmellow hates to be petted or held and her eyes are always frighted/big (look at my avatar)


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 4, 2013)

.


----------



## Alicia G (Jan 4, 2013)

I clean it so often because of the ammonia in the urine, its very strong and hard on peoples lungs. It's the same reason why I clean my bird cages so often.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 6, 2013)

so is it the same stink as birds?


----------



## marilyn1 (Jan 17, 2013)

sonnythebunny said:
			
		

> I wold like to keep my bunny inside and would like to know all the advantages and disadvantages
> and housing options (I have a small/medium rabbit)
> thanks








]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Niko is a fuzzy lop house bunny.  I keep him in a 42" wire dog crate with plastic tray.  I keep it lined with newspaper and have a litter box with pine shavings.  He is great about the litter box dropping a few pellets here or there but no urine outside the box.  Change the litter box every couple days as needed.  Straighten up paper and replace when he rips it up.  Keep a stainless still crate cup for water, and a glass sm. dog dish for pellets, and a hay rack.  I like indoor bunnies for pets as I can interact with them more.  I like the wire crate because you can see them easily and it is very open.  The paper works great to line the cage as long as they use a litter box.    Like the 2 door crate makes it easier to get into and clean and remove things.


----------



## sonnythebunny (Jan 20, 2013)

so i'm using pine shavings and it is always getting in my bunnys water bowl
what should i use?


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 20, 2013)

Try using a water bottle instead.


----------

